# best Lat raise technique for rotator cuffs



## Revelations (Jun 25, 2015)

Ok So Ive injured my rotator cuffs in the past and have recovered with lots of rehab work, but like most that have ever injured their shoulders, they never seem to go back to a full 100 percent. With this being said I try my best to work with them carefully. Anyways what do you guys think the best lat raise technique is thats easy on the cuffs?


----------



## HDH (Jun 25, 2015)

I can only use machines and cables. No DB anymore. 

You will have to stay as controlled as possible. If you start feeling the wrong pain, do not hesitate to call it a day on laterals.

One bad exercise can put you back 2 or 3 weeks.

Make sure you are warmed up all the way as well.

H


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Jun 25, 2015)

I totally agree. I have had issues with my left cuff.  I've learned that if a feel the slightest tweak in the shoulder during an exercise, I shut it down immediately and move on to another.   No Dumbbells form,ex anymore either.  Not worth the risk.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 25, 2015)

I've found that improving shoulder mobility helps a ton with issues like this.

Do you do shoulder dislocations at all?


----------



## Revelations (Jun 26, 2015)

Yup sure do... dislocates, pull aparts, external rotations, and face pulls have all been a regular part of my routine now and help a ton.  I think Ill give the cables a shot.


----------

